# Uber covers Insurance with Passanger?



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I just want to verify something with insurance. If I have a passenger and I get in a wreck Uber will cover the damages or is it under my policy? How about online but no passenger ?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Drew1986 said:


> I just want to verify something with insurance. If I have a passenger and I get in a wreck Uber will cover the damages or is it under my policy? How about online but no passenger ?


With a nod of thanks to RamzFanz :
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-truth-about-uber-insurance.52612/

And it goes without saying that your personal insurance carrier knows you drive for hire and wrote for you either a rideshare policy or an endorsement, right?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Or simply read the introduction to the title piece in this insurance forum...... SMH


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Each policy is different, contact your personal insurance company and see what is and what is covered.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

It also depends on the particular insurance rules in your state, the insurance industry is a highly regulated racket with different requirements for companies to do business in each jurisdiction.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I think I found the best way to put this.

Uber offers $1,000,000 LIABILITY insurance for Phase 2 and 3. Liability is damage caused to other vehicles, people or structures.
Uber offers $50,000 LIABILITY insurance for Phase 1. Liability is damage caused to other vehicles, people or structures.
Uber offers $50,000 CONTINGENT Collision Insurance for Phase 2 and 3. The Contingency is based on IF you have valid personal insurance.

You do not have ANY Collision Insurance in Phase 1. You will ALWAYS be covered for Liability when the app is on.

To have valid personal insurance, your insurance company will have to be aware of or have endorsed your Uber activity.



Drew1986 said:


> I just want to verify something with insurance. If I have a passenger and I get in a wreck Uber will cover the damages or is it under my policy? How about online but no passenger ?


So to directly answer this question, we have some criteria:

Did you cause the accident?
Yes? The car you hit will be covered, their medical bills will be covered, your pax medical bills are covered and the light pole you also hit will be covered.

Does your insurance company know you Uber?
Yes? Then your car is covered, your medical bills are covered.

If you didn't cause the accident, Liability will cover the passengers (Although the at-fault driver should also have liability and you would more than likely put the entire claim on their policy) and the at-fault driver's insurance would cover your collision.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I think I found the best way to put this.
> 
> Uber offers $1,000,000 LIABILITY insurance for Phase 2 and 3. Liability is damage caused to other vehicles, people or structures.
> Uber offers $50,000 LIABILITY insurance for Phase 1. Liability is damage caused to other vehicles, people or structures.
> ...


Well said. Some additions are we also have uninsured motorist coverage from Uber periods 2 and 3. Also in period 1, you _have_ to file with your insurance and be denied or paid zero for Uber's secondary liability coverage to kick in. This is why you need a TNC policy or to not drive in period 1 unless your insurance allows and covers it.


----------

